# Melted Choco Cake



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I had a very rich delicious chocolate cake at a cafe. The warm melted chocolate flow out when i cut the cake. Indeed yummy!!

Does anybody know how they put the melted chocolate inside the cake?


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Howdy, Boychef,
This is also known as a Chocolate Lava Cake, and the different methods to make them abound on the net...here's one example (http://snipurl.com/10vr0). I also have a recipe in which the cake is mostly chocolate, has very little flour, and is intentionally slightly underbaked, leaving the center somewhat gooey (this version has to be made in a ramekin).

Hope you enjoy trying this out...

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Link is broken.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Let's try this:

http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/...ava_cakes.html

I "snipurl-d" it the first time to make it shorter...guess it didn't work...now you can copy/paste if needed...

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Yum, beautiful pics and all. Cookbook upcoming?


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

hmm.. i got it. tks very much!!


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

yuppy, yuppy, yuppy....:roll: 
here we call hot choc melt, served a la minute with a scoop of vanilla ice cream I have a recipe
Ingredient :

75gram Butter
75gram Couverture dark
2pcs Eggs
40gram Sugar
80cc Fresh milk
25gram Cocoa Powder
Melt chocolate and butter in doble boiler
Stir eggs and sugar with spatula.Pour fresh milk little by little 
Add chocolate into the mixture and stir
Fold Cocoa Powder inside the mixture
Pour the batter into mould Ø6cm and heigh 3cm in 5 pcs and rest it in the chiller for 30 minutes.Bake at 200C for  11 menit.take out from mould as soon as possible
NB: using timbale form.
flourless and very rich in choholate
gud luck and hope u like it


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

well,tks for all the kind info.. gotta try it as soon as i can.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Free Rider,
The link for the lava cake is not mine...it's Pastry Chef Central's recipe section...just happened to come up when I googled "chocolate lava cake." I'm a home cook, pastry nut :roll:, and satisfied customer of Pastry Chef Central. Certainly not at the cookbook-writing level (yet )...

thanks for asking, though...Catchya later...

Micki


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Have you tried this recipe then?


----------

